# Behavioral therapy may ease irritable bowel syndrome



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

*Behavioral therapy may ease irritable bowel syndrome*February 5, 2008By KAREN PALLARITOHEALTHDAY When drugs and dietary changes don't provide relief from the pain, bloating and other unpleasant gastrointestinal symptoms of irritable bowel syndrome, patients may want to try a different approach.Recent studies show that using one's own thoughts in a process called cognitive behavioral therapy may help ease symptoms. Likewise, using hypnosis to visualize the pain and imagine it seeping away can be a powerful treatment strategy, too."Research indicates that the probability of achieving benefits is excellent with either approach, even for patients who haven't improved from standard medical care," said Olafur S. Palsson, a clinical psychologist and associate professor of medicine at the University of North Carolina at Chapel Hill's Center for Functional GI & Motility Disorders.The complete story is here:http://www.app.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?A...50317/1006/LIFE


----------

